

Do you want to raise a prodigy - bbsturm


======
robotico
Interesting question. I'd say it depends on what he/she is a prodigy in and
whether or not it comes with any side effects.

That being said, I'm sure raising any kid has it's specific challenges and
rewards. Probably good we're not allowed to choose!

